# New Roll Belt 450 baler No auto tie No buzzer function??



## Mrs Smitty (Jun 29, 2014)

Setting up my new 450 utility baler. wiring harness seems fine, fuse is good, wired direct to battery, bale command II. Red light comes on toggle switch for both auto and manual positions. Net wrap extend and retract works under manual and that is how i baled my field yesterday. Auto function and buzzers do not work. Anyone experience this? Going to contact my dealer on Monday. He is 5 hours away so a service call is not gonna happen... lol Any thoughts would be appreciated...


----------



## Mrs Smitty (Jun 29, 2014)

We don't have a Bale Command II. We have an Auto-Wrap II - Net/Twine operators panel.. Sorry...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm of no help but I have to ask, how old is the unit? I looked at one yesterday......damn thing has a "bridge" they call it, a very large enclosed PCB mounted on the right hand side of the baler under the hinged door. For a basically mechanical tool, I didn't like to see that, going the way of the tractors I guess.......what was the warranty on the 450?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

When u first got my 450 utility it would only tie in manual. The buzzard did work to know when bale was full. The dealer came out to reprogram the computer. Hopefully thats all it is.

But there is more to my story.after they reprogramed it nothing worked. Took baler to dealer and they put it back the way it was so the manual tie would work. At least than I could still tie bales. Not as nice but would work. Finished the season this way. Took the baler to the dealer over the winter. The problem had both the dealer and new holland scratching their heads. They did everything they could think off and problem did not go away. Finally the one mechanic decided to test the conductivity of every wire. BINGO. He found the problem. One of the wire harnesses. Where the main set of wires hooks up to baler. Everything looked fine. But one wire was not stripped back far enough. This one wire was in the connector just like it should be. But because it was stripped short it was not making a connection.

Hopefully it just needs to be reprogramed. If they still cant fix it tell them about that wire problem.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm of no help but I have to ask, how old is the unit? I looked at one yesterday......damn thing has a "bridge" they call it, a very large enclosed PCB mounted on the right hand side of the baler under the hinged door. For a basically mechanical tool, I didn't like to see that, going the way of the tractors I guess.......what was the warranty on the 450?


The 'electronics' aren't too bad really. The duckbill and knife bar are actuated with a linear actuator and of course bale chamber fill is monitored by potentiometers (thinks that correct spelling). The 'box' on the right side is merely a connection point for the harness with connectors and relays. I'd suggest pulling the connectors apart, applying di-electric grease and firmly reconnecting. I have the full bale command on mine and the 'computer' is in the tractor, not on the bailer. All the bailer does is send electrical inputs to the tractor for the unit inside to process.

There is a diagnostic port in the harness as well as a main fuse. A technician can plug into the port and check to see if any component is not within spec. That port needs di-electric greas as well. NH sees fit to run all their connectors dry......duh.

Just because you run battery direct don't mean the connections aren't high resistance. I'd be cleaning everythig well at the battery and putting some anti-corrosion grease there as well. The 450's are sensitive to resistance, especially on the ground side because the mechanical to electronic (electrical) sensors monitor voltage, not resistance so a high impedance connection anywhere will through the system into a tizzy.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> I have the full bale command on mine and the 'computer' is in the tractor, not on the bailer. All the bailer does is send electrical inputs to the tractor for the unit inside to process.


Actually, the operators panel is a glorified switch box. The brains are on the baler.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mike10 said:


> Actually, the operators panel is a glorified switch box. The brains are on the baler.


I just about pulled the trigger on a 450 rollabelt Thursday.......I must say, being an electronics guy, I'm not intimidated by electronics at all, but the looks of that "bridge" didn't intrigue me at all........the damned potentiometers on my BR baler didn't last two years before they needed removed and cleaned/one replaced......the monitor stopped working correctly after 3 yrs. just not a big fan of electronics on a baler.....I wound up reconfiguring the wiring to facilitate using the factory micro switches, bypassing anything to do with the electronics and wiring the existing piezo buzzer thru a dpdt reversing relay and never a problem since. I'm no fan of NH electronic parts, I do like the 450 baler, just not really into that "bridge".......that's gonna probably squirrel the deal for me...


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The H-bridge is not the brains either. It's purpose is to handle the heavy electric loads. Not sure but I think the reason is to keep high current draw away from the controller, which is the brains, on the baler. As a whole, my experience is the electronics on the BR and prior models was pretty bullet proof. I know there are exceptions, I just have not run into them. I know I could count on one hand how many potentiometers, the ones like on the BR, we have sold since 1992. The only exception would be the bale size potentiometer on the 660's, which are different from the later balers,, but even they lasted several years. I think I have made more service calls for the mechanical auto-wrap on balers, then I ever did for the electronics on the net/twine balers and the net/twine balers vastly outnumber the auto-wraps in our area. I think there are only three potentiometers on the new balers, bale size and the two bale shape circuits and if you have bale slice you will have a fourth. All the other switches are simple magnetic proximity switches, no moving parts. The net roll counter uses a hall effect switch like they have since 1992.

I don't particularly like the complex electronics either, but the capacity to do things not possible on the previous models is a big draw. Next year, on some balers, you will be able to adjust bale tension pressure from the tractor seat by using the operators panel. On twine tie on the balers you can adjust how far the twine goes to the end of the bale from the operators panel. Not a big deal but in some crops it keeps the twine from falling off the end of the bale. You can also have the baler do a quick return to center with the twine and then back to cut off immediately which locks the twine on the bale to keep it from unraveling. You can have sensors for the twine which will alert you if the twine is not moving. You can have a sensor on the bale ramp so you know if the bale is clear so you can close the tailgate. It is not here yet but in the future moisture sensors will also be handled by the system to control the application of preservative. You can keep the bale count separately for different fields and it will show you how many twine bales, net bales or sliced bales you have done. This is just some of the features on the new system.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Gee, I thought my 'brain' was in the tractor (not me, I'm brainless, just ask my wife...lol)

I thought my Bale Command console contained the controller ICM. Nothing on my 450 except the black box on the right side with the Molex plugs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info.....


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I am going to back to school to learn how to count. I forgot about the potentiometer for the twine. There are no potentiometers on the net. I must also clarify that I am not familiar with the utility baler, and there could be some difference between them and the rest of the line which I am familiar with and have worked on.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Priced the 450 rollabelt silage special today....may pull the trigger tomorrow, gotta thnk bout it.....


----------



## Mrs Smitty (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back boys. We have spoken to the dealer who contacted NH. They sent us a replacement magnetic switch that indicates bale size and apparently the buzzers. Hubby installed yesterday. Nope, no difference at all. Lucky he has at least manual control. Been crazy busy baling small squares and what we can with the round. Good baling weather so no time to really dealve into this. He did relay some of your thoughts on this forum. The bale expert at NH dealership feels it could well be that stripped wire issue. Prob is we are 5 hours away from dealership. Might be returning it this winter although for a complete checkup.


----------



## Mrs Smitty (Jun 29, 2014)

Hubby just told me he has the ground wired to his lockout switch not direct to neg on battery. Will switch that tomorrow to see if that makes a difference. However the controller does have power as the light comes on when he uses the manual/ auto switch... Head scratcher...


----------



## Roger7759 (Jun 4, 2019)

I have the same issue I have bale command 2 and I checked codes and have 2 code one is a 101.04 which is a net arm position sensor voltage low or shorted , the other code is 110.07 which my book doesn't list ? Any one know what it is , also does any body know the voltage to sensor and out put when moved 
My baler works fine on manual ? 
Thanks 
Roger


----------

